# sleigh



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

we drive sleighs all winter, the Horse are ok on ice just take it slow. I like the way sleighs handle in snow, they are alot more peacefull and quiet


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I am going to "eves-drop" in on this thread, I'd like to hear what people have to say. 

I would love to get a little sleigh, but for now I have my eye out for a good sled to hook up for some winter fun! Any one out there have comments/suggestions on that as well?


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

It is fun. What size of horse are you planning on hooking to a sleigh. I have built them for everysize of horse and could maybe give you some ideas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I had a nice little sleigh but used it maybe once a year, not enough snow.

I gave it to my sister that lives outside Aspen. I think she uses it all the time up there.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

5percherons, I would be interested in hooking up one, or two, of my miniatures that drive, not my riding horses, any tips and suggestions would be great!


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> 5percherons, I would be interested in hooking up one, or two, of my miniatures that drive, not my riding horses, any tips and suggestions would be great!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

I just posted some pics of wagons and carts I have built. Minis are fun to drive just have good harness and good equipment and if your not comfortable ask for help the first couple times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is our MINI wagon and Cart, nothing fancy but they work well for us


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

A sleigh.
Exactly why I would like snow.
Oh, and a horsie that could drive one.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

5percherons, love that first wagon, very nice, and the 2nd one looks like the seat is very comfy.
My husband and I have good experience under our belts, we have trained all six of our minis to drive. He also designed and built me a custom cart, I'll post a pic of it here....










Love to pick your brain! You have built sleighs as well? 
What did you use for your runners, and do you find there is a specific length that drives the best?
Does it make a difference where the center of gravity is, and/or height off the ground?


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i havent yeeeet, but you bet your bottom this winter i'm gunna try. i just brought home a Draft cross who is dead broke to drive and i cant wait to try her out first snowfall!! i will post pics then!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Please post pictures of your sleighs! And if you built them post pictures and instructions!:wink: I've been trying to build something that my pony can pull, and I'd LOVE to see what everybody else does or has done!


----------

